# Post your WIPs



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Well. I personally only finish a small portion of the things I start and I thought it was a bit sad that the unfinished stuff doesn't get any attention (from me or anyone else). So here we are! 

Post your works in progress, whether you're in the middle of working on it or it's been long abandoned and you're maybe in denial about it (like me). Can be any medium, graphic art, unfinished drabbles, songs, projects etc...


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I used to write a lot of despondent poetry. Anyway one time I wrote a very, very short story that had a positive ending. There were hints of sadness in it but I made a really happy conclusion to it. I keep thinking about expanding on it. 

Also I was learning to play guitar and I have put it off a bit, mainly because I don't want to annoy the neighbors. But I definitely want to play more guitar.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

My current/most recent WIP is like over 400kb long... ops But I like the idea of this thread.

...Oh! Maybe instead of posting an actual WIP I could try to describe or summarize what it's about. I'm sure that'd be a lot less torturous to anybody here. :lol

If I remember and don't chicken out I may try to do that later on today. My stuff is...weird and kind of hard to summarize, sometimes.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Most of what I write either isn't board appropriate (erotica) or stuff I'm planning on self-publishing. I might see if I have something I can post here though. 



rockyraccoon said:


> Anyway one time I wrote a very, very short story that had a positive ending. There were hints of sadness in it but I made a really happy conclusion to it. I keep thinking about expanding on it.


If this is what I think it is, you should.


----------



## Flint (Sep 16, 2012)

Been writing a fantasy story for quite a while now. Was really into it last month, this month I've barely touched it. Don't really know how to describe the story as its a few different stories rolled into one. 

It all revolves around the Gods of the land. I picture them more like the Norse or Olympian Gods, more like humans in their personalities, but still incredibly powerful. Anyways, my basic idea is that the gods of the land it takes place in play a game. The game is basically just a board game, but with humanity. They have rules about how much they can directly impact the game they play, so they try to influence the outcomes by using specific people. 

My story has 4 PoV characters thus far. 

A young tavern waitress who is a thief on her nights off and gets pulled into the gods games due to her skill. 

A traveling merchant, who I see as the unwilling hero. All he really wants in life is to travel, eat, meet pretty girls and see beautiful new sights, but always finds himself trying to White Knight for said pretty girls, though this time the girl is the thief who really doesn't need his help, but he doesn't know of her other activities. 

Then a young couple. The girl's parents have her engaged to another man, a man who is rich and high in society. As is typical of a fantasy story, she doesn't want him she wants the young blacksmiths apprentice who she grew up with. Though she is trying to stay with the rich man because her family is in debt and of low standing in the social hierarchy and the marriage would change all of that for them. 
The young blacksmiths apprentice is trying to win her back, but of course there are circumstances that neither he nor she understand about the marriage. 

Whenever I try to put it into words, I feel like it sounds really dumb and cliche lol. My goal isn't necessarily a super fresh story, I more so want great characters, who drive the plot, even if the plot is a little rehashed. Its my first shot at this, so we'll see where it goes.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Wanted to render ao passes for most of these but mental ray for some reason isn't installed and is missing files so can't install itself -.- oh well they'll remain unfinished anyway. I lost a bunch of other stuff that probably would have been more interesting it seems these are all from several years ago:


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

roxslide said:


> Oh how could I forget this one. This is an oil painting that's been sitting in my room for ages, was supposed to be a gift for my mom but I will never finish it apparently


I wish I could paint like this. Lovely.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

@roxslide Beautiful work!


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

roxslide said:


> Ok here we go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam

you should totally sell those! (sell copies)


__
https://soundcloud.com/soundsofsilence%2Falmost-done

the good part is the 2nd half, but i was never happy with the funky lead and wasn't finished mixing


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

https://vocaroo.com/i/s19Ts0AeyfsP
https://vocaroo.com/i/s16HZbtBMcEv

__
https://soundcloud.com/soundsofsilence%2Fpoo-poo

3rd one is more club tune or something idk


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

@roxslide I like the murder of crows just as they are.

I don't have any writing currently in progress, but I've got a lot of abandoned ideas. Here's one from a few years back:

The room was barren, the walls blank, the air musty. I felt as if I'd been there for a thousand years, pacing like a caged animal. As I stood staring out the window at the world beyond, the walls began to close in about me.

I dove for the balcony door and escaped just in time. The walls filled the apartment behind me and blocked the sliding glass door I'd just escaped through. I composed myself and looked down over the low railing to the parking lot below. I tried to calculate the optimal angle and landing position, but all equations offered the same answer: it would hurt. The noise of the crumbling wall behind me alerted me that I had no time left, so I clambered over the railing and jumped.

Flying isn't an easy skill to master. Considering it took the dinosaurs millions of years practice, my odds of mastering flight in the eight tenths of a second available to me appeared slim. I decided the best strategy would be to close my eyes, hold my hands in front of my face, and scream. Unfortunately the ground was not discouraged by these tactics and proceeded to slam into me at an unfriendly speed.

After feeling around for detached limbs, I determined that everything was in working order and dragged myself to my feet. There was nobody about. The noise from my crumbling apartment had ceased and it appeared as new.

For a few seconds, all was quiet -- then a single sound floated softly into my ears. It was a laugh. I couldn't see who or where it came from. It casually explored my inner ear for a time, then suddenly plunged through the tympanic membrane and didn't stop until it had wound itself around my brain stem. It settled there and began to squeeze, gently at first but then violently. I was powerless. This simple unidentified laugh took over my brain without a fight.

I could feel the world turning against me. The way people were ignoring me made it clear they were plotting something.

A small child ran by. I recognized the bulge under his jacket as a machine gun, and understood that he was testing me in preparation for the kill.

Just then, the world folded up and disintegrated due to the author's lack of ideas for developing the plot.

--------------
Here's another story setup I think had more potential:

The room was a cold, dark place forgotten by time. It was as silent as outer space and as still as a painting.

Inches of dust concealed a computer console along the north wall. A single light on the protected underside of the console demonstrated that it was still drawing power from the generator in the adjacent corner.

In the center of it all was an unimpressive box, four meters long, two wide and one deep. Tubes ran into the box from the wall and wires from the console. The top of the box was once clear, but made opaque by the layer of dust coating it. Inside the box lay Santiago Wilson, the last man on Earth.

There was a soft click, and then a soft banging from inside the box. The frozen man had come to life, as he did for sixty seconds every century since a performance degridation forced the automated maintence system run a callibration test. He awoke to a darkness deeper than sleep and a tiny world pressing in on him. He pounded at the lid of his box with what little strength he had.

Another click. The banging ceased, and the room's human occupant drifted back into the unconscious.

Santiago Wilson found himself enshrouded in a thick fog. He looked down at his body to assure himself it was there, then reached a hand into the opaque mists to test them.

He began to walk uphill, and soon emerged into a hazy sunlight. He turned about and knew at once where he was, looking out across the bay to Alcatraz and then north to the golden gate.

There was something odd about the scene that it took Santiago a few moments to put his finger on: silence. There were no cars, there were no people, there were no animals. The city was perfectly preserved as he remembered it, yet empty of life.

As he stood there in the eerie stillness, it was broken by a single bird which fluttered down from unseen heights to land on his shoulder.

"You're back!" the bird exclaimed.

Santiago did not recall the bird, and said nothing. He stood looking down Market Street toward a distant cable car. His gaze slipped downward and he suddenly noticed five people bound and gagged on the track, and a sixth person similarly bound on a nearby track. As he noticed them, the cable car lurched forward and began rolling toward them.

"No time to reach them!" the bird observed. "There's a switch right over here though. Flip it and you can save the five by redirecting the cable car to kill the one on the other track."

Santiago sighed. "I'm sorry," he said, "this is ludicrously stupid. You just can't write a compelling story by transparently rehashing the trolley problem. Try again."

The bird squawked in anger, pulled out a chunk of Santiago's hair with its' beak and flew away. Santiago flailed at it uselessly while screaming in pain.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Brief summary of my most current WIP (the untitled story in my blog), actually an amalgamation of what were supposed to be several different novels spanning a period of time (might still do that in the future, don't know):



> It's about a Missing Persons detective trying to figure out why a case involving a missing undercover detective was allowed to go cold, and why he's being strongly advised to stop looking into it. Along the way he and his partner uncover signs of a widespread cult involved in drug-running, human trafficking, and ritual crimes such as child abuse, torture, and murder; and the missing detective's investigation of this group is strangely tied to the suicide of another police officer and the lead character's own mysterious past. Oh, and did I forget to mention the lead character has multiple personalities but doesn't know it yet?


...Told you it's weird. ops

I actually have a completed novel elsewhere online which predates and is referenced in this story, but I wrote it quite a while back so it's pretty sucky, and a big reveal at the end seriously needs to be changed...actually, a LOT of it needs to be changed. There's another potential WIP there. :/

I have loads of other WIPs I might describe some other time.


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

roxslide said:


> Ok here we go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice painting..you should probably finish it..it looks like it's almost done anyways or close



Persephone The Dread said:


>


Nice work..i like the rendering in this one


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I figured out how to get some percussion-sounding effects from my synth (it doesn't have a built-in drum machine or anything like that) and was thinking how cool it would be to loop it and record something over it if I wasn't rhythmically challenged.






I think the shuffle rhythm in the beginning makes it sound like something from a Tom Waits song, circa Swordfishtrombones or Rain Dogs


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Barakiel said:


> I figured out how to get some percussion-sounding effects from my synth (it doesn't have a built-in drum machine or anything like that) and was thinking how cool it would be to loop it and record something over it if I wasn't rhythmically challenged.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Very cool! Frequency Modulation?

I like the beginning and the middle fx around :30. You could loop them or even use the later ones as riser/transition fx. I would play around with reverb and delays too on that sound :wink2:

synths are so much fun! I could sit there for hours coming up with sounds people have never heard or looking for a good lead sounds hehe, the possibilities are endless!


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

forgetmylife said:


> Very cool! Frequency Modulation?


Actually I think all I did was use an arpeggiator, change some of the default settings for that and the tempo :blush I still have lots to learn about synth lingo, is frequency modulation what the 2nd wheel does (next to the pitch bender)? If so I probably used that a bit too.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh thank God, I thought I had killed this thread.

I think I just remembered why I don't share my WIPs. I'll keep them to my own thread to avoid killing this one. ops I really don't want a thread with such potential to die.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> Oh thank God, I thought I had killed this thread.
> 
> I think I just remembered why I don't share my WIPs. I'll keep them to my own thread to avoid killing this one. ops I really don't want a thread with such potential to die.


I'm usually the one to kill threads like this don't worry :wink

Also I would reply to everyone elses' wip, too lazy to be an art critic right now though. I like to say something besides "i like it" y'know.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Scorpius said:


> Nice work..i like the rendering in this one


Thanks, although all those images I posted (including that one) are really old now (or the projects they're from are really old,) and not the best I can do.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

tehuti88 said:


> Oh thank God, I thought I had killed this thread.
> 
> I think I just remembered why I don't share my WIPs. I'll keep them to my own thread to avoid killing this one. ops I really don't want a thread with such potential to die.


what? no! Please feel free to post your stuff. Your work seems cool and not that strange at all (trust me when I say I have friends that write about weirder stuff lol). I've been meaning to respond to multiple people on here and compliment their work (including yours) but I got kind of distracted by real life stuff. Even if no one else posted like I said I got a lot of wips so I was just going to be that obnoxious person and keep posting even if no one else did lol. I draw a lot if stuff that would raise eyebrows too, I just don't post it on here lol. But weird is better than boring imo.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I abandoned this over 3 years ago for whatever reason.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Barakiel said:


> Actually I think all I did was use an arpeggiator, change some of the default settings for that and the tempo :blush I still have lots to learn about synth lingo, is frequency modulation what the 2nd wheel does (next to the pitch bender)? If so I probably used that a bit too.


Ah I see 
There's probably lots of youtube videos that will teach you the basics if you wanna learn.
The 2nd wheel is the mod wheel and typically (if you are using a digitally controlled synthesizer aka 99% of modern synths) it's possible for it to be assigned to practically anything depending upon the current patch/sound you are editing. So, it varies what that might be controlling in real time (it might even be controlling more than one thing at once for example "filter cutoff" and "release"), but by default most of the time it may just be assigned to control LFO/modulation depth/amount (from 0% no modulation to 100% modulating the "set" destination). The most simple modulation routing would be an LFO modulating the "filter cutoff" (with an amount value higher than 0% so that you could actually hear it working)... Freq. modulation is where the destination would be set to modulate the frequency of your oscillators instead of the "filter cutoff".

What synth are you using if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

geraltofrivia said:


> Literally everything I have ever done is a work in progress. I can never finish things.
> Last Autumn I made a modification to my room's lamp and it's still hanging from a ****ing cloth hanger! Because I hung the lamp from it instead of it's own hook to have more room to work.


haha I can so relate!

I have hundreds of unfinished projects, only like 15% are completed...

Finishing something and making it perfect is for sure 90% of the work!

Why the Last 10% takes 90% of the Time

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ninety-ninety_rule


----------



## AutumnPaws (Aug 22, 2017)

A little headshot of my late dog. I'm not very skilled in coloring so I'm in a bit of a rut, oh well :')


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

AutumnPaws said:


> A little headshot of my late dog. I'm not very skilled in coloring so I'm in a bit of a rut, oh well :')


Going by your drawing, (s)he certainly wasn't a runt  I think that looks like something from a quality animated film, cool way to immortalize them.

(also unlike your drawing, my attempt at a pun was really bad, sorry)


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I decided to be a bit more organized this time and create some playlists with a common theme, usually around motifs or riffs, the hope is that these are all potential tunes in the making.

adventurous/wistful motif


__
https://soundcloud.com/daytripper1961%2Fsets

latin jazz ?


__
https://soundcloud.com/daytripper1961%2Fsets

stuff based on arpeggios mostly


__
https://soundcloud.com/daytripper1961%2Fsets

minimalist guitar


__
https://soundcloud.com/daytripper1961%2Fsets

bass lines


__
https://soundcloud.com/daytripper1961%2Fsets

oh, and just a noise track that Soundcloud wants me to tag as "country" for some reason. :um


__
https://soundcloud.com/daytripper1961%2Fnoise-final


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I was building a nixie tube clock and suddenly stopped two years ago. The 180V supply needed some troubleshooting and I just never went back to it. But yeah, I had plans for an enclosure and I wanted to make the base lights you see loop through the color wheel. It was going to update via GPS. *Someday *I will get back to it!


----------



## AutumnPaws (Aug 22, 2017)

Barakiel said:


> Going by your drawing, (s)he certainly wasn't a runt  I think that looks like something from a quality animated film, cool way to immortalize them.
> 
> (also unlike your drawing, my attempt at a pun was really bad, sorry)


Yup, it sure was a bad pun. Won't hate you for it though <3

I appreciate the compliment! And that's exactly why I continue to draw her...she can still live on through my art, unforgotten and prospering happily in bright colors~ I won't finish this one though, I don't have the attention span as I used to, nor the patience to continue anything unfinished nowadays.


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

Still need to finish this


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

One eternity later.


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

I've only started drawing like 3 weeks ago so it's nowhere near as good as you guys work.I didn't think it would be so relaxing to draw though.


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

I don't know if they're worth finishing.


----------



## Valerie894 (Mar 12, 2017)

I just recently developed an art style I actually enjoy. This is what I've made so far with it:









I have a long way to go, but I'm really pleased with it so far.

All of you are great artists, keep up the good work! <3


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Alpha Tauri said:


> One eternity later.


So you found some motivation after all!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@Barakiel
Yah. I'll finished this one... eventually.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Longsword hilts. I have the pommels made but not much else yet!


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

MCHB said:


> Longsword hilts. I have the pommels made but not much else yet!


Oh, nice! You plan on having a duel with someone?

:door


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> This is almost done. I only need to buy some cables and connectors to make it more pretty. I hate to admit but I'll probably have to remake the board too because I want to add a display to show the current octave number. And buttons to change the octave.
> 
> Anyway, I was trying to make some 8-bit music when I realized I wanted a MIDI keyboard. Then I realized I already have a toy-ish keyboard that my uncle gave me when I was a kid. I opened it to take a look and realized I can turn it into a MIDI keyboard with an Arduino. And so did I
> If I connect those gray ribbon wires together it will function as a normal standalone keyboard. And if I connect it to that board with the Arduino, I can connect the other side to a computer and use it as a MIDI keyboard. And it's working well.


Tbh most of this is over my head, but I can at least appreciate the idea of taking a toy and crafting it into a synth (that's basically what you did right?) :eyes


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Tbh most of this is over my head, but I can at least appreciate the idea of taking a toy and crafting it into a synth (that's basically what you did right?) :eyes


Yes. Thanks


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I keep thinking this will be a thread with pics of people's rides.






Funny thing is that this guy actually sounds a lot like (maybe better than) most modern rappers.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I typed out some ideas I have for a "poém" today  (pokém? or just PokéPoem? :um)


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

_The Adit_

 A whistle howls like some sort of possessed locomotive.

 On the rocky side, dry backs enter the hot recess,

 Fresh, straight backs primed to be stiff, twisted backs,

 Their gloved appendages groping metal racks for their picks.

 And so, they march on down, as warriors to stone,

 Down the never-ending chasm of loosely strung lamps

 Barely dimming their sights, never-mind their spirits;

 Their dooms impending, and too, the sediment's,

 A common enemy collectively scorned, to be wacked

 Until the wacks are clacks and the carts are brimming black

 And a whistle howls like something possessed.

 Only then does a carbon visage emerge from the adit.

 One by one, the black forms scuff down the slope,

 Their white globes squinting and then scanning

 To affirm their witnessing the world again;

 Their feelings as hard as what they chipped away at;

 And with lead boots and even heavier eyelids

 The file breaks off and scatters the corrugated village,

 The urge to expire is silenced by the clock of labor:

 In the distance, a whistle howls like something possessed...

A Void Ant
W.I.P. started on Saturday, January 26, 2013
​


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

_Blown Heart_
​

 
Like a wisp you pass while we exchange

Greetings of transience, but still I
 
Could sense your odor, forever strange
 
Yet sweet; your pretty profile; that eye
 
And those beautiful parted lips that
 
I so wish I could touch to my own.
 
The way you come up to me and rub
 
My back gently makes this ripped heart sewn.
 

And again, whenever you're in range,
 
This heart flutters and it could just die,
 
Right there, blow right out of it's own flange.
 
But away you go and thus I sigh,
 
And want to weep and return my hat
 
To my head from the pants that had grown
 
In your presence. I glare whence you sat
 
That morning--again, my heart is blown.

A Void Ant
W.I.P. Friday, ‎March ‎02, ‎2012
​
​


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

MCHB said:


> Longsword hilts. I have the pommels made but not much else yet!


Those are nicely made, props.
You must have fun working in your workshop doing those swords.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Overdrive said:


> Those are nicely made, props.
> You must have fun working in your workshop doing those swords.


Sometimes. :grin2:


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Barakiel said:


> Oh, nice! You plan on having a duel with someone?


Many people and in a safe, responsible manner (as per the C&T ruleset) and then get drunk with them later! :grin2:


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

1) Learning how to code
2) Getting a job
3) Getting a 6 pack

Those are what I'm working on now, but I have a lot that I have yet to begin.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Omfg I'm floored by how talented you people are. I just came here to say that. And maybe sometime I'll post a few manga pages I never finished =x


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

The original's at 35:32 if anyone's interested ~


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

roxslide said:


> almost done with this, just have to figure out what to do with her shirt and add a few more things. this was actually inspired by a post on here that I saw a while ago and responded to, someone was sad on their birthday...


She reminds me of Strawberry Shortcake, the contrast is really interesting even if that's not who you were going for  and I just now noticed the flames of the candles in her eyes..


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Barakiel said:


> She reminds me of Strawberry Shortcake, the contrast is really interesting even if that's not who you were going for  and I just now noticed the flames of the candles in her eyes..


Huh that's interesting. It didn't occur to me but it makes sense since they are both personifications of cakes. Yeah not sure what I was going for, the only thing I had in mind when I originally started was the candle eyes with the tears being candle wax.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Started working on this over a year ago, will probably never bother finishing it.










I was also working on this too several years ago of my ex's WoW character, never bothered to finish it either. :/


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Bbpuff said:


> Started working on this over a year ago, will probably never bother finishing it.


I like the color scheme, it gives her a cool Sylveon look!


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I came up with something eerie on piano while messing around (emphasis on that last part)


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> I like the color scheme, it gives her a cool Sylveon look!


Omg I didn't even realize that! That's actually pretty damn cute! x) And yeah, that shade of pink white and blue is one of my favorite color schemes... It reminds me of bubblegum. :b

-

I really like your piano piece by the way. For some reason it gave me a lavender town vibe, probably because I was responding to your comment on Sylveon. xD


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This is from a while ago actually (so not really a wip,) I opened it again recently and I still don't know what the ****


__
https://soundcloud.com/strange-quark-98468494%2Frandom-alien-thing


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> This is from a while ago actually (so not really a wip,) I opened it again recently and I still don't know what the ****
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/strange-quark-98468494%2Frandom-alien-thing


Not bad, your oven makes things nice in the song.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Persephone The Dread said:


> This is from a while ago actually (so not really a wip,) I opened it again recently and I still don't know what the ****
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/strange-quark-98468494%2Frandom-alien-thing


It's pretty ghostly.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Overdrive said:


> Not bad, your oven makes things nice in the song.


Thanks haha you recognised the oven.



Were said:


> It's pretty ghostly.


Yeah maybe a little creepy.


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

mmmmmm the main one is this Bluetooth speaker im doing with recovered bits and parts ... 
i have not finished it yet due to me finding out the Bluetooth module has differential outputs, meaning the negative of the outputs for left and right are not like the power ground, that meand i cannot hook them directly to the audio amplifier so it needs something in between... so i put a pair t of 600:600 ohm isolation transformers...works... now i see that the lo frequencies are not that strong so ineed a bass bosst pre amplifier.. got the part but not the time nor incentive/ motivation to work on it

there are oter things but this is the main one


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I think my professors would be ashamed 
Screw proportions and realism!
This is only the _imprimatura_, the underpainting.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Xemnas said:


> mmmmmm the main one is this Bluetooth speaker im doing with recovered bits and parts ...
> i have not finished it yet due to me finding out the Bluetooth module has differential outputs, meaning the negative of the outputs for left and right are not like the power ground, that meand i cannot hook them directly to the audio amplifier so it needs something in between... so i put a pair t of 600:600 ohm isolation transformers...works... now i see that the lo frequencies are not that strong so ineed a bass bosst pre amplifier.. got the part but not the time nor incentive/ motivation to work on it
> 
> there are oter things but this is the main one


I like it. Are you going to paint the outside or keep it looking rustic?



Alpha Tauri said:


> I think my professors would be ashamed
> Screw proportions and realism!
> This is only the _imprimatura_, the underpainting.


I like it.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@8888 :smile2:


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

8888 said:


> I like it. Are you going to paint the outside or keep it looking rustic?
> 
> probably stain it like light charcoal and then the clear coat...
> or just policrylic (clear or slight amber ish), i wish to keep the wood look, , the only thing is work has prevented me from finishing, not to mention i get new ideas to try and improve it


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Xemnas said:


> 8888 said:
> 
> 
> > I like it. Are you going to paint the outside or keep it looking rustic?
> ...


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Trying out cubism. Probably gonna paint this over with something else.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

This just a very small part of the work but I like how this looks (though ignore the knife cuts on our faculty's desk):


----------



## abiologicalblunder (Dec 22, 2017)

This one has been a wip forever. The bottom version was haphazardly completed in a couple of hours so as to given me some notion of what the finished product might look like. I have a love-hate relationship with art. I wish to express myself through it but I have tendency to set overly high standards that only end up distressing me. I need to learn to loosen up and not take this too seriously.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

https://www.quietplease.org/The Gothic Tale.mp3 - remains a work in progress for who knows how long until other actors send lines, and there's a few I need to redo myself.



roxslide said:


>


Reminds me of your avatar. Only snakier.

The last one is actually not a bad oil refinery fire.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Barakiel said:


> I have a bad habit of coming up with musical fragments that I believe have potential and just forgetting about them entirely. But lately I've actually put some effort into trying to add on to something I came up with on piano, I have a few ideas but so far, nothing that exciting really.


This is what I've managed to come up with so far:


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*wan*

not allowed UPPERCASE CHARACTERS by S A S !!!!

0.0.0.0

10/10 ?

WAN !!!


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

And something with happier vibes


----------



## Graeme1988 (Nov 17, 2018)

Cannae quite believe am posting these, but anyway... 
Here's a couple o' thrash metal guitar riffs I came up with last month. :um


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I need to add a background to both and blend the colours.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Anyone else love when their WIPs do the cereal guy thing?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I had the overambitious idea of retelling the Book of Ruth in verse back in 2017 and came up with some more ideas after rereading it this year.










I'll be happy if I can finish a just few sketches/vignettes like this to my satisfaction..


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


>


Aww, it's looking great already!


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Aww, it's looking great already!


Aww, thanks.  It will be finished (my) tomorrow, and then I'll start a painting of my sister's cat.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Finished:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


> Finished:


This looks very nice!


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> This looks very nice!


Thanks  It was easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

Okay, I'm not finishing this today, but I kind of want to do at one point, so I'll post it here.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1aNKNYnZeX1Wwc3GBGPyl7nro2ASSna0l/view?usp=sharing

I keep adding new elements to the merfly thingie. I thought the chest wound and the goat horns might work.

---

I'm not sure if it's too many appendages though. I still like to draw minimalistic characters:

This character I posted a version of her before (also with the head eating wall). I could complete this one at one point too:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1aLgNTcTsFIi2CIo0QKoocs4XwADQRn2f/view?usp=sharing

I like the idea of head swallowing prison walls :con

---

Also I have a bunch of unfinished drawings of this new character:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1aFhVXF6oIxux5zJ8SvLZQ-w0vOOer9os/view?usp=sharing

I also want to explore the idea of eyeless + tentacle mouth, has some potential. I used to have a "torn face" character * before, but this one is slightly different. Kind of like in a perpetual scream, but not necessarily physically injured. Their main feature would be being eyeless, since "the eye in the window" is also an element in these drawings.

---

This one was kind of a variation of the characters from the Merfly story (because they seemed too cutsie), but here without them even being merflies, and one of them being cruel / eyeless. Don't like it that much, but may want to develop that character. I like the idea of long sharp hands + floating + the weird pet / sidekick thing.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1aLXlcgnvUlJYtpa0ofln1iXhGQ6Hrcsd/view?usp=sharing

---

* torn face tried to commit suicide, put a gun in his mouth, shot himself but somehow survived, but having to live disfigured, ugly and suicidal forever.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

Myosr said:


> Okay, I'm not finishing this today, but I kind of want to do at one point, so I'll post it here.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1aNKNYnZeX1Wwc3GBGPyl7nro2ASSna0l/view?usp=sharing
> 
> I keep adding new elements to the merfly thingie. I thought the chest wound and the goat horns might work.


Gave them a (blue) tan and hair dye too.

I'll make the water / background light green I think. (Coloring backgrounds takes forever, so I'll need another day for this).

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ad6N2ycJsA5iOFmFs3eTmPsp1dYRSwqu/view?usp=sharing

* *


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Myosr said:


> Gave them a (blue) tan and hair dye too.
> 
> I'll make the water / background light green I think. (Coloring backgrounds takes forever, so I'll need another day for this).
> 
> ...


Wow! Such a unique style, I love it.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Small taste of a very rough draft I'm working on...I know the format is weird, it just helps me recite it easier for some reason.





The mind may be weightless
but no one can weigh this 
Contents of greatness
Forget all the brainless
music that fills the latest 
billboards
awards 
for the tasteless masses
classless
let's axe it
I've had it
let's turn it on it's axis
If I can't speak it, I'ma rap it
constant songs bent
with scewed content
I'm comin' in
Leavin' em' 
speachless 
I breath this
It's becomin' a habit
Shakin' up the static
Not takin' my talent for granite
We can change the fabric
of the reality we all see
Tryna make a difference
Changin' the system from within
I can see it in the distance
feelin' driven 
as I envision 
my destiny
tryin' to find a remedy
for this sickness
we all witness 
on the daily
that so many choose not to see
all this programming
is damaging
wanna make an impact
making auditory contact
strapped with lyrics
breaking the physics of linguistics
Listen it ain't hard to hear
livin' my vision like I'm already here


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

Starcut83 said:


> Wow! Such a unique style, I love it.


Thanks


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Taking a bit of a break from studying and just drawing for fun. Working on like one comic scene, where the character jumps into a group of monsters and just obliterates them all. It's all pretty rough and I need to work on it more. Definitely want to revisit the monster. Struggling with the fall down sword slash pose right now. xD


----------

